
Amazon planning to reopen its French warehouses from May 19 - aspenmayer
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-health-coronavirus-amazon-france/amazon-planning-to-reopen-its-french-warehouses-from-may-19-idUSKBN22R323
======
aspenmayer
'Amazon said on Friday it aims to gradually reopen its French warehouses from
May 19 as it finalizes an agreement with unions and work councils to end a
dispute over coronavirus protection steps that closed the sites for more than
one month.'

